# My puppy just snoozes around



## 25PSi (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all, 1st dog and 1st question

We just (3-4 days ago) got a 12 weeks Shepherd/Lab mix. He seems perfectly fine lil' dog but............ he snoozes all the time!!!
He is not much into playing or anything, really. He does not even chew much on his toys we got him or anything. He...... well........... just snoozes by me feet. Seems like there is no better place for him then right by my feet. Even when he does chew his nylabone he grabs it and drags it here. Then plays with it MAYBE a few minutes and........ snoozes. Not necessary sleeps per say but kind of in/out deal.... Snoozes! He is not even much into his doggie treats. I got those awesome natural Lamb&Apples treats for him and he often just ignores it. I KNOW he likes them, cuz when he does take it he seems to enjoy it. Even when i take him outside after being inside for a while, often he just lays down and tries to fall a sleep instead of sniffing around and peeing, as dogs should I think.

I must add that i take him for a walk 3 times a day. About 20-30 min each. Is that good amount or is it too much? Perhaps i am wearing him out?

So i am a bit concerned.We taking him to the vet tomorrow, for new dog check up and i will tell them this as well. But i just wanted to know other owner's opinions.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Puppies sleep 20 hours a day. Adult dogs sleep 16-18. Fine tuning their schedules around yours takes some time and even then it can change again as their metabolisms change.


----------



## 25PSi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok, so this is normal more or less right?

However, today he did not want to eat his breakfast. Nothing new same stuff he had been having since day 1 with us. He drank like almost full quart of water but did not eat anything. I took him on the walk, thinking a little exercise will do him good. And he kinda puked a little of that water and pooped 3 times!!! I never seen him poop that much. Do puppies do that? I always thought dogs live to eat and it's their biggest pleasure.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmmm...the food thing concerns me a bit. Let us know what the vet says.

But, if there is nothing wrong health-wise, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, the food thing -could- be normal depending on how long it had been since his last meal. My dog did this when we first got her.. She would have last eaten around 8:00 and when we would wake up in the morning she wouldn't touch her food, and then throw up a few hours later. I took her in to the vet and asked her about it, and she just told me it's pretty normal for puppies to get an upset stomach after not eating for long periods of time.. they don't know it's because they are hungry that their tummy hurts, so they just don't eat until they throw up. She attributed this to the fact that their stomachs continue to produce digestive fluids, even if there is no food. 

We started just giving her a little food when she wakes up in the night to go potty. Problem sloved.  But you'll still probably want to check with your vet about it.


----------



## 25PSi (Jan 28, 2009)

He wolfed down a full bowl last evening at 6pm and drank some water. I let him drink as much as he wanted and finish his food. He seemed to enjoy it, as he was happily chwacking along with me over his head. 

After that he had some pee breaks outside through evening and night and a walk with pee/poop stop right after his meal. I have not giving him any water after his last meal but after each pee break outside i would give him an ice cube to lick, as he seems to love it and it's some liquid for him. I do not want to dehydrate him, but did i accidentally?

Alrighty, after a nice snooze after morning walk he decided to "Bless" me with eating his Breakfast. Geeezzz  Thanks, i guess LOL Not gonna happen again, if he feels that his breakfast privilege is too good for him he will have his breakfast for lunch. 

Still snoozes tough.


----------



## 25PSi (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, took him to the vet. Temp normal, weight 14.6, no fleas. He got de-wormer pill and some vaccine. Vet said he looks totally normal and he is not sure why he is sleeping all the time, but he did agree it's unusual. Sugested to give him some sweat syrop and see if it bumps up his energy level. I think it MIGHT something to do with energy levels. He only eats maybe 2/3 of normal daily dose and really has absolutely no fat on him. Perhaps he burns all the energy he got on the walks we do and those few min of play he does?

I am going to try to get some of that dog food sauce and "Spice up" his food to entice him to eat more and see what happens.


----------



## 25PSi (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG today is worse then yesterday!!! He only ate 1/2 cup between breakfast and lunch and i had to almost handfeed it to him. And his energy level is almost none existent - He does not even try to lay down but just falls down with a thump. He does not really respond to his name or any of few commands (Come, sit). I took him out for potty but all he did was to lie on the ground. I could have dragged him across the lawn if i wanted to and he would not get up. So we came back inside and i put him in his kennel and he immediately fell a sleep. If it keep going like that he is not even going to get up to pee.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You should get a second opinion from another vet. What you describe is not normal and is an early warning sign of illness or infection.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that after I brought my pup home from vac's he pretty much did nothing for a day and a half , just slept . Which is abnormal for him . Some puppies do sleep a LOT and I have even read that puppies will just fall asleep in the yard while chasing a ball . It wouldn't hurt to get a 2nd Vet opinion either. Good Luck


----------



## 25PSi (Jan 28, 2009)

Took him back to the vet today and seen a different doctor. She said its possible that real bad appetite and overall was caused by vaccination day prior.

We are going to get a full workup done on this guy: Blood, poop, urine


----------



## 25PSi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok got some info from the Vet. I was right and he is not all well. 

She said he has mild anemia, globulantis (?) is raised and some lymphosys. Sad alone each one is not a big deal but all together it is pointing to something, just need to find out to what. That is all i know for now. Makes me sad  I did not want him to be sick i was hoping he just "Under the weather" and our $$ for vet would be wasted. But i am SUPER glad we took him!! I will keep you posted.


----------

